# Andrew Bogut a..................................



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Bobcat?

Possibly, Bernie Bickerstaff made a sidetrip to the Utah vs. BYU Men's basketball game last night to watch Andrew Bogut. After I myself watched him, I think he should be our pick thei year no matter if we have to trade up down or for the future. Becaues Andrew is the future. Even though he had severe migraine headaches, and spent most of the day with an IV in his arm he finished with 20pts 9rebs 5blks 5asts

If Bogut goes anywhere but Charlotte, I will be very dissapointed!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Its rumored that he might not be there for you to pick him...

I think he is going to be a good player. I dont think he will be great but a all-star a couple of times. Hes funamentally sound and very tough.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Its rumored that he might not be there for you to pick him...


Elaborate please...Do you mean he will not be avialable or will not enter thsi years draft?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

then second round pick is julius hodge! THAT would be sweet


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

We dont own any 2nd Round picks this year. But that would be a good idea.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im saying hes a possible first overall pick and you guys might not have that pick...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

He will be a top five pick and the Bobcats should own a top five pick this season, if not the number one pick.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

In my opinion, if the Bobcats get a top3 pick they won't need to trade up, and shouldn't. Bogut, Williams, and Splitter are all going to be good players, I think, so I'd be happy to get either of the three. If you go below that, I think you're taking a chance with Taft and maybe with Paul too. So I'd maybe trade up if you get a 4 or 5 pick.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

It's not that easy to trade up for a top three pick. Last year, the Clippers were stupid enough to trade down from two to four for very little in return, but it's doubtful that any team with a top three pick this year will be as horribly run as the Clippers are.

I just don't think the Bobcats have enough available assets to trade up from, say, five to one or two.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why was the Clippers move bad? Dont the Bobcats already get a certain pick for there first two year last year and this year?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I really hope he'll re-introduce basketball to Australia, like Yao did for China (maybe not as big)

I'd much rather see him here, than say in Milwaukee or Atlanta. I really like this Bobcats team..but would we draft him? I mean wouldn't we go after a PG


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> I really hope he'll re-introduce basketball to Australia, like Yao did for China (maybe not as big)
> 
> I'd much rather see him here, than say in Milwaukee or Atlanta. I really like this Bobcats team..but would we draft him? I mean wouldn't we go after a PG


in a weak draft it will be easier to move up or down. bogut/okafor to me is a much better combo for the next 10 years than okafor/point guard. new orleans and atlanta may have something to say about that top pick.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Why was the Clippers move bad? Dont the Bobcats already get a certain pick for there first two year last year and this year?


The Clippers move was bad because they wanted Kobe soo bad in the offseason, it was undoubtedly a pipedream. Freeing up any few dollars they could to sign Kobe to the MAX. And im not sure if I understand the 2nd question, the wording confuses me.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Doesnt the league assigne them a certain pick like last year they had the fourth.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Doesnt the league assigne them a certain pick like last year they had the fourth.


Not to my knowledge


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Charlotte's draft this year will be interesting. If both Bogut and Paul are available to them, which way do they go? Do they go with the traditional thinking - now that they have a bigtime big do they draft a PG to go with him? Or do they draft another potentially very good big man to play alongside Okafor? 

I can't recall many teams drafting two very good bigs in consecutive years and it really working for them. But Okafor and Bogut would be an interesting combo.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

If Andrew is on the board at were ever the Bobcats pick he will be theirs no matter what. They love this guy pairing up with Okafor. Trust me they will do almost anything in their power to get this guy. He is just too good to pass up.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Would be an awesome pick for the Bobcats and for any team needing a center really. He would be great next to Okafor and you would have the front court of the future for years to come.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Charlotte has Cleveland's first round pick this season. They could pick up a PG with the Cavs pick if Bogut was their man.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I've seen Bogut play a few times. I don't believe he will be the top overall pick as of right now. He could be a very good player in the NBA but I would be trying to get a franchise point guard if i was the bobcats.


----------

